# Trane heat pump wiring



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

What thermostat are you using? A Weathertron Baystat or Honeywell.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

A Honeywell would not use the ODT (probably brown but color codes vary)


----------



## steven7896 (Oct 24, 2009)

*honeywell*

I am using a honeywell tstat. I have that diagram on my air handler but it does not tell me what the w1 w2 w3 and blue wire are. I was told the blue wire in the air handler was for common. The honeywell model is t8411r. I dont understand why it would matter which one i use for the odt. Wouldnt it still send signal outside and the odt would sense temp and send back in for aux heat? The more I dig the more I get confused! Thanks!


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

B is Common.

You will need to jumper stat W to stat Y.

I see the ODT now. I thought you were referring to the thermister, which wouldn't be used. 
Connect stat E to fancoil W2 and W3 as shown in this diagram.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

You will not use stat B (reversing valve energized to heat). Connect Stat C (common) to fancoil and heat pump B (common).

Gotta take the wife to dinner, back in a few...

Stat - Fancoil - Heatpump
R - R - R
W2 - W1 - Odt
O - NA - O
Y&W1 - N/A - Y
E - W2 & W3 - X2 (& other side of Odt)
G - G - N/A
C - B - B


----------



## steven7896 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks! I am getting somewhere! Now the defrost board has a green light and it is blinking nonstop on off on off... There is a black wire going from the x2 on that board to the c2 on the odt. The number 2 on the odt is going to emergency and the number 3 is going to the w1 in the air handler. There are a total of three contacts on the odt. I am not sure if that is hooked up correctly or not. My new problem is this also, the ac and heat both turn the outside unit fan on but the compressor is not coming on. They are on the same contactor so it should be. There is a capacitor and time delay unit ( i think thats what it is) wired into it. I think it is wired right from the diagram you previously gave me. The compressor is brand new. There was a leak in the coils so a guy gave it to me after a pro company put the brand new compressor in. They guy got upset and put a whole new system in. I will take it all apart today and see if there if the leads are hooked up to the compressor. I dont understand why the fan would come on and not the compressor. Thanks Steven


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

If you chattered the contactor it may be out on thermal protection. Remove power and check if the compressor hot.


----------



## Flashheatingand (Sep 7, 2009)

Stat- Fan Coil- Hp
R-R-R
W1-W-nothing
W2-W2,W3-Brown
o-nothing-o
Common-blue-blue
y-y-y if no y lead at the air handler, just y-n/a-y

it sounds as if you are energizing the defrost mode inadvertantly.
you will see on the black lead at the heat pump, there is a special note and the black lead is some type of option. I don't know what that note is, but I don't believe you need to hook it up.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Flashheatingand said:


> Stat- Fan Coil- Hp
> R-R-R
> W1-W-nothing
> 
> y-y-y if no y lead at the air handler, just y-n/a-y


Not with a T8411R.
It doesn't energize Y on a heat call.
W1 of stat must be jumpered to Y.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree, Y must be jumpered to W1 as shown in the diagram and as I stated when I posted the diagram.


----------



## steven7896 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you Houston, so far so good. Heres the update. I bought this from a guy who said it was a brand new compressor and then there was a leak so he got mad and bought a new system. Well I found the leak weeks ago and fixed it, no biggie. Unfortunately this new compressor burned out I guess during the two days he had it running. Anyways I just finished putting a new compressor in and everything seems to be working. I am a little unclear how to charge the unit so I put it on air conditioning and charged it using my super heat and im getting a 18 degree temp drop so I assume that I did it right. On heat it energizes the outside unit but within a few moments it turns on the aux heat. So it looks like that is the new issue. Could it be something from my previous post where i wired up the ODT? I wired up the tstat like Houston said to do it. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't think W2 of stat should go to W1 of air handler, when using outdoor stat.
If it does. Then when you raise the temp more then 2° above room temp, the aux heat will come on.


----------



## steven7896 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Almost done!*

Okay so I will try to undo w2 on the tstat and see what happens. You are right if it is set 2 or more degrees over room temp it kicks on the aux heat. Should I get a better tstat? Whats the best one to get, and if I am getting one should I get a programmable one? Not bad as I only have like 200 bucks in this whole system so far. Gotta love craigslist and friends with parts! and dont forget this forum, without Houstons help I dont think I ever would have got it done.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't undo it at the stat. Undo it at the air handler.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't think that I would disable stage 2 heat, but it would lower the electric bill.

Honeywell makes some reliable stats. The RTH7500 and the RTH7600 will support your multistage heatpump (Even though I posted the conventional diagram):whistling2:


----------



## steven7896 (Oct 24, 2009)

That sounds good. I will look into one of those stats. There is a brown wire on my defrost board and the guy that was helping me told me that he believed it was for the emergency heat when the system goes into defrost. Should I hook it up to my emergency heat line? It is brown and labeled T1 on the defrost board. I tell ya what I spent weeks online trying to figure this all out and with your help I have spent very little time. Thanks again!


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

Honeywell will not support that Thermister terminal. Do not use it.


----------



## steven7896 (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome! I am getting a 19 degree temp drop on ac and 25 degree rise on heat mode. Is this right? I am unclear on how to charge the unit properly so I charged it in ac mode as if it were a air conditioner. I measured the temp going into the air handler and the temp coming out the nearest vent.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Houston204 said:


> I don't think that I would disable stage 2 heat, but it would lower the electric bill.
> 
> Honeywell makes some reliable stats. The RTH7500 and the RTH7600 will support your multistage heatpump (Even though I posted the conventional diagram):whistling2:


Your diagram is good.

People that want to be able to raise the set temp without the aux coming on.
When the temp is above BP. Need to alter the wiring though.

He may want to use a stat with an outside temp sensor, that can lock out aux.


----------



## steven7896 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks again for everyones help. Well really Houston gave me all the help. Everything he said to do was dead on the money. My heat pump system has been running perfectly for over a week now. Does anyone have any idea how much they think it will cost me to run ? I live in a single wide mobile home built in 1975 and the furnace I pulled out was the original Coleman. I did away with it to get rid of gas as I dont have anything else gas. They charge me year round even if i cancel service for a few months so I didnt want to mess with gas anymore. I bet my gas bills were 300 a month last winter and my electric was around 200. I believe the old furnace was killing me on the elctric side with the 110 motor as I had it removed and my bills went from 160 to 60 when I wasnt using the heat/ac. Anyways I believe it will save me several hundred dollars a month with this new set up. Im excited.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

You are welcome :thumbsup:. 
Wow, that is a very high gas bill. My gas bill is $60 in the winter and $30 in the summer. I use an 80% furnace.


----------

